
120-Year Old Photo Sparks Wild Conspiracy Theory About Greta Thunberg - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/this-120-year-old-photo-sparks-wild-conspiracy-theory-about-greta-thunberg/
======
Finnucane
How would this mean she's a time traveler from the future? Clearly it means
she's a time traveler from the past.

~~~
Joyfield
Or both. She started to go back a long time ago to see if she could make a
positive difference there/then. She did not succeed so she is here now.
Perhaps she has to go back even further and we will find even earlier images
of her when she has created that timeline, and if "we" are in it. (treating
this as sci-fi, don't nutcase me)

------
krapp
1) I don't see it.

2) There's far[0] more compelling "evidence" of Nicolas Cage being a time
traveler anyway.

[0][https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/08/nic-cage-in-
the-...](https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/08/nic-cage-in-the-history-
books)

